# Jeroen Paul Thesseling's 7 string!



## MetalMike04 (Jul 7, 2011)

just thought id show ya'll this incredible bass.

unfortunately i saw this bass due to him leaving Obscura !!










JEROEN PAUL THESSELING


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 8, 2011)

Hell yeah. I'd play that. 

What's it cost though? $7000?


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jul 8, 2011)

LordIronSpatula said:


> What's it cost though? $7000?



haha ive got no idea id assume 7G+ regular warwicks can go for 4G soo who knows, even as a non-bass player its still an incredible piece!


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 8, 2011)

WOW! That's a gorgeous instrument!

About him leaving Obscura.. guess they get boring now, bought both albums and everything that I found special about it was the use of the fretless bass (and some guest solos).


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 8, 2011)

i didnt know he quit 
uber bummed now to see them without him on tuesday


----------



## yingmin (Jul 8, 2011)

Jeroen was my favorite thing about Obscura. Is he just doing Pestilence now?

I once ordered a neck-through Thumb 5-string fretless for a customer, and I regret ever playing it. Every other bass just seems so inadequate now.


----------



## cycloptopus (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice! I have the Pestilence album Spheres from back in the day. love that stuff. This bass is sick and i gotta see what Pestilence is doing these days...


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 8, 2011)

yingmin said:


> Jeroen was my favorite thing about Obscura. Is he just doing Pestilence now?
> 
> I once ordered a neck-through Thumb 5-string fretless for a customer, and I regret ever playing it. Every other bass just seems so inadequate now.



I think he is. and the shame of it all is new pestilence is garbage.


----------



## yingmin (Jul 8, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> I think he is. and the shame of it all is new pestilence is garbage.



I wasn't a huge fan of older Pestilence, but the new stuff....yikes.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 8, 2011)

same here


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jul 8, 2011)

I just got my internet back and this is the first thing I read.  This is upsetting that he left.


----------



## ixlramp (Jul 8, 2011)

He experimented with a microtonal fretted bass back in 1995:

"In 1995 Jeroen started to study microtonality and he developed his own 72-tone equal temperament bass"

"the structure of the '72-tone equal temperament bass' was taken from the 96-tone guitar of julian carillo (1875-1965).

the string tuning of the 72-tone equal temperament bass:

c-str. +5/12th tones
c-str. +4/12th tones
c-str. +3/12th tones
c-str. +2/12th tones
c-str. +1/12th tone
c-str.

-the bass is fretted in 18 frets per octave
-the twelfth-tone string tuning creates the 72-tone equal temperament"


----------



## Necris (Jul 9, 2011)

That is one beautiful bass. I'm not really a fan of warwicks (and I just bought a new bass yesterday ) but this thread has me gassing hard for a Thumb Fretless 6 string.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 10, 2011)

He left Obscura? 

FUCK! Why must my favorite bassist leave my favorite band?
Jeroen, I am disappoint. 

I'd guess Linus Klausenitzer will be their next permanent bassist, as he is doing bass on the current tour.

Anyway, to stay a bit more on topic. that's a pretty sweet bass.


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jul 11, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> He left Obscura?
> 
> FUCK! Why must my favorite bassist leave my favorite band?
> Jeroen, I am disappoint.
> ...


 yeah i know its too bad he was incredible, and it is a very nice bass i love warwicks, i dont even play bass


----------



## TolerancEJ (Jul 11, 2011)

Love this instrument. It is a real work of art. I would love to own one of these one day.


----------



## guy in latvia (Jul 11, 2011)

Yea, its such a shame he quit, and it was all because of scheduling issues between pestilence and obscura (he probably just prefers playing with pestilence). The only suitable replacement I can even think of would be Steve DiGiorgio but that would make sesne either since he lives in the US.

Back on topic, the only reason he hade the 7 is so he could play all his normal stuff and have access to the low F/F# or whatever tuning pestilence use nowadays...

Beautiful basses those warwicks...


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jul 12, 2011)

guy in latvia said:


> The only suitable replacement I can even think of would be Steve DiGiorgio but that would make sesne either since he lives in the US.



yeah definatly exept the only prob is i heard he may be filling in for Cynic, now that they were bass-less and guitar-less

id love to see Dominic Forest Lapointe formerly from Augury. one can only hope


----------



## JPT (Oct 2, 2020)

From left to right: Thumb NT7 fretless w/ Ebony fingerboard (2017); Thumb NT7 fretless w/ Snakewood fingerboard (2013); Thumb NT7 fretless w/ Ebony fingerboard (2011). Bass tracking for OBSCURA's sixth studio album will be done with the 2017 model.

Photo credit: Jurgen Heerkens


----------

